# Complete project desired for me and my son to build togather.



## shadowslake (Nov 10, 2009)

I am looking for a kit of sort that my son and I can build together and see run. I do not have machine tools but willing to assemble anything if parts are provided with instructions. If desired when it is complete I will return the project to the person who provided the parts. I am also willing to invest if there is a build kit out there that I can buy for us. I am looking for an internal combustion or solar electric project.


----------



## rake60 (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't know of any vendors offering bolt up IC kits.
Maybe someone else here does.

Blue Ridge Machinery and Tools offers pre-machined
kits of steam engine models that require only assembly.
They are not cheap...

Rick


----------



## mklotz (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's a gamma Stirling to assemble...

http://www.pmresearchinc.com/store/product.php?productid=3101&cat=5&page=1

Any pre-machined engine kit is going to be very, very expensive. If you ever build one for yourself you'll understand why.


----------



## tmuir (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes PM reserch offers a number of fully machined kits that just require assembly and painting. They are mostly steam engines but not too expensive or hard to do.

Or if you have a deeper pocket Roundhouse in the UK offers fully machined kits to build gas fired live steam locos, the only tools required are some files, paint, a small pen butane soldering iron to solder together the brass body work and a lot of spare time. I built the Lady Anne kit and it was a great exercise as it taught me a lot and let me have a good quality live steam loco without needing the machinary to build it.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 12, 2009)

http://www.grahamind.com/stengine.html
Here are a couple more steam engine kits that are bolt together. 

Stuart models in the uk has some nice kits as well available as pre machined kits.
http://www.stuartmodels.com/
Tin


----------



## shadowslake (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. I will look at some of these. I am also priceing some tools to purchase in a couple of months. If that happens then I will be building from scratch something new and will be happy to share my work.


----------



## Jasonb (Nov 12, 2009)

Have a look at the Bohm and Maier sections on the following site, both do bolt together kits, sterlin & IC

http://www.ministeam.com/acatalog/shop.html

Jason


----------



## JMI (Nov 16, 2009)

Not cheap but reasonable:

http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2009/Main/658


Jim


----------



## sawyer massey (Nov 16, 2009)

Wilesco also has bolt together kits ,might be more what you are looking for


----------



## Russel (Nov 16, 2009)

LittleMachineShop.com also has a selection.

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_category.php?category=1963256891


----------



## bmuss51 (Jan 14, 2010)

just a thought:
 when my son was growing up, i also wanted to teach him how a motor worked. and also show him what to look for in getting a motor to run. so we went to a local lawnmower shop that had junk mowers laying around that would be rebuildable(no holes in the block type of thing, etc.) . so we found a 2cycl. engine(lawnboy) and a 4 cycl engine like a briggs and bought them for maybe $1 for the pair. then went home and had my son tear them down and then put them back together. then tried to start them and then we trouble shot them together and went out to get the parts needed to get the motor running. and when we finally got all the motors running, we sold them back to the shop for what we had in each motor. so in the end we had $0 invested and a hole lot of experience of how a motor works.
mower shops always has use for good running motors, but they don't rebuild them because of what time it takes to get them to run. so they just put new ones in place.


----------

